# How to read constructions like "за 300-500", "по 300-500"?



## Vapor

In dictionary, "from 3 to 5 o'clock" is "от трёх часов до пяти". So i think "from 300 to 500" would be "от трёхсот до пятисот". But there are also constructions like:
"У неё было *по 300-500* учеников"
" *за* *300*-*500* долларов можно купить пистолет Макарова"
"Туры в Египет подешевели *на $300-500*"
"От дороги до отеля идти *около 300-500* метров"
 

I guess the numbers (300, 500) in the two examples above are not in genitive case.How to read *по 300-500*, *за 300-500, на 300-500, около 300-500*?
Besides, in this sentence "Он играет на скрипку 7-8 часов каждый день", is  "*7-8 часов*" "от семи до восьми часов"?


----------



## Maroseika

Vapor said:


> Besides, in this sentence "Он играет на скрипке 7-8 часов каждый день", is  "*7-8 часов*" "от семи до восьми часов"?[/FONT][/SIZE]


По needs Acc., so по семь-восемь. 
It cannot be от семи до восьми, because prepositions are never omitted. От 7 до 8 = от семи до восьми.



> I guess the numbers (300, 500) in the two examples above are not in genitive case.How to read по 300-500, за 300-500, на 300-500, около 300-500?


за, на 300-500 - Acc.
около 300-500 - Gen.


----------



## tacirus

"У неё было по 300-500 учеников"                                                - *по триста - пятьсот * 
" за 300-500 долларов можно купить пистолет Макарова"*        - за триста - пятьсот    (Acc. case)
*"Туры в Египет подешевели на $300-500"*                                  - на триста - пятьсот    (Acc. case)
*"От дороги до отеля идти около 300-500 метров"*                      - около трёхсот пятисот метров   (Gen. case)

*In the sentence*: * Он играет на скрипке 7-8 часов каждый день - you can just say "семь восемь"  with some pause between the words
So all these three variants are possible:
Он играет на скрипке 7-8 (семь "pause" восемь) часов каждый день
Он играет на скрипке по 7-8 (по семь "pause" восемь) часов каждый день
Он играет на скрипке от 7 до 8 (от семи до восьми часов) часов каждый день


----------



## Syline

Vapor said:


> In dictionary, "from 3 to 5 o'clock" is "от трёх часов до пяти".


It should be "*с* трех часов до пяти". "*От* трех часов до пяти" means that the duration is 3-5 hours.


----------



## Vapor

tacirus said:


> "У неё было по 300-500 учеников"                                                - *по триста - пятьсот *
> " за 300-500 долларов можно купить пистолет Макарова"*        - за триста - пятьсот    (Acc. case)
> *"Туры в Египет подешевели на $300-500"*                                  - на триста - пятьсот    (Acc. case)
> *"От дороги до отеля идти около 300-500 метров"*                      - около трёхсот пятисот метров   (Gen. case)
> 
> *In the sentence*: * Он играет на скрипке 7-8 часов каждый день - you can just say "семь восемь"  with some pause between the words
> So all these three variants are possible:
> Он играет на скрипке 7-8 (семь "pause" восемь) часов каждый день
> Он играет на скрипке по 7-8 (по семь "pause" восемь) часов каждый день
> Он играет на скрипке от 7 до 8 (от семи до восьми часов) часов каждый день



Thanks! 
So is it correct to translate*за триста - пятьсот *in" за 300-500 долларов можно купить пистолет Макарова" as "for 300-500 dollars"
and to translate*на триста - пятьсот *in "Туры в Египет подешевели на $300-500"  as "by 300-500 dollars" ?
What's the meaning of *по триста - пятьсот *in"У неё было по 300-500 учеников"?  Is it different from the meaning of *за 300-500* and *на 300-500* ?


Besides, играть на скрипке *7-8 часов* / *по 7-8 часов* / *от 7 до 8 часов*, do they mean the same?


----------



## tacirus

Vapor said:


> Thanks!
> *1)* So is it correct to translate *за триста - пятьсот *in" за 300-500 долларов можно купить пистолет Макарова" as "for 300-500 dollars"
> *2)* *на триста - пятьсот *in "Туры в Египет подешевели на $300-500"  as "by 300-500 dollars" ?
> *3)* What's the meaning of *по триста - пятьсот *in"У неё было по 300-500 учеников"?  Is it different from the meaning of *за 300-500* and *на 300-500* ?
> 
> 
> *4) *Besides, играть на скрипке *7-8 часов* / *по 7-8 часов* / *от 7 до 8 часов*, do they mean the same?




*1)*  yes
*2)*  yes
*3)*  yes,  they all have different meanings:
*по триста - пятьсот *- may mean that she has in each of her classes 300 - 500 persons to teach ( or that she teaches that number of people a year) and so on.
*за 300-500 -* usually mentions some pricing but it wouldn`t do for this frase as it is. It needs some alteration.
*на 300-500 - *Consider this: У нее было 300 учеников на 200 стульев - She had 300 students for 200 seets (I may have provided you a broken translation of my own example but I hope it makes some sense)

*4) *Yes they all have the same meaning but difer in style. *по 7-8 часов *is the better choice for colloquial speech. All these examples refer to the lenth of the action not the notion of clock. If your intention is to specify the clock, use Syline`s suggestion: *с 7-ми до 8-ми часов*


----------



## Vapor

Thank you)) now i'm clear about it


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> It should be "*с* трех часов до пяти". "*От* трех часов до пяти" means that the duration is 3-5 hours.


Not always, depends on the context.



tacirus said:


> If your intention is to specify the clock, use Syline`s suggestion: *с 7-ми до 8-ми часов*


Only с 7 до 8. Such augments are used only with the ordinal numerals.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> Not always, depends on the context.


Например?


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> Например?



― Я принимаю в редакции, от трех до пяти. [А. Н. Толстой. Черная пятница (1924)] 

Должность у Козелкова была не мудреная: выйти в двенадцать часов из дому в департамент, там потереться около столов и рассказать пару скандалезных анекдотов, от трех до пяти погранить мостовую на Невском, потом обедать в долг у Дюссо, потом в Михайловский театр, потом… потом всюду, куда ни потянет Сережу, Сережку, Левушку, Петьку и прочих шалунов возрождающейся России. [М. Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. Помпадуры и помпадурши (1863-1874)] 

Вот с этими-то людьми, которых мой слуга не бил только за их чин, мне приходилось сидеть ежедневно от девяти до двух утра и от пяти до восьми часов вечера. [А. И. Герцен. Былое и думы. Часть вторая. Тюрьма и ссылка (1854-1858)]


----------



## tacirus

Maroseika said:


> ― Я принимаю в редакции, от трех до пяти. [А. Н. Толстой. Черная пятница (1924)]
> 
> Должность у Козелкова была не мудреная: выйти в двенадцать часов из дому в департамент, там потереться около столов и рассказать пару скандалезных анекдотов, от трех до пяти погранить мостовую на Невском, потом обедать в долг у Дюссо, потом в Михайловский театр, потом… потом всюду, куда ни потянет Сережу, Сережку, Левушку, Петьку и прочих шалунов возрождающейся России. [М. Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. Помпадуры и помпадурши (1863-1874)]
> 
> Вот с этими-то людьми, которых мой слуга не бил только за их чин, мне приходилось сидеть ежедневно от девяти до двух утра и от пяти до восьми часов вечера. [А. И. Герцен. Былое и думы. Часть вторая. Тюрьма и ссылка (1854-1858)]




Классики - это хорошо. В наше время правильно говорить "с ... до ...". Но Ваше замечание может быть интересным, а может и полезным вопросившему.


----------



## Maroseika

tacirus said:


> Классики - это хорошо. В наше время правильно говорить "с ... до ...". Но Ваше замечание может быть интересным, а может и полезным вопросившему.


Да, пожалуй, конструкцию можно назвать устаревшей. Но сам я так говорю, почему и встрял с уточнением.


----------



## covar

Конструкция "от .. до" делает акцент "на весь промежуток времени", а "с .. до" на границы этого "промежутка времени".
"От заката до рассвета."
"С заката до рассвета."


----------



## tacirus

covar said:


> Конструкция "от .. до" делает акцент "на весь промежуток времени", а "с .. до" на границы этого "промежутка времени".
> "От заката до рассвета."
> "С заката до рассвета."



 А по мне так обе имеют совершенно одинаковое значение, разве что я никогда не скажу по второму варианту, звучит неправильно как-то.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> ― Я принимаю в редакции, от трех до пяти. [А. Н. Толстой. Черная пятница (1924)]
> 
> Должность у Козелкова была не мудреная: выйти в двенадцать часов из дому в департамент, там потереться около столов и рассказать пару скандалезных анекдотов, от трех до пяти погранить мостовую на Невском, потом обедать в долг у Дюссо, потом в Михайловский театр, потом… потом всюду, куда ни потянет Сережу, Сережку, Левушку, Петьку и прочих шалунов возрождающейся России. [М. Е. Салтыков-Щедрин. Помпадуры и помпадурши (1863-1874)]
> 
> Вот с этими-то людьми, которых мой слуга не бил только за их чин, мне приходилось сидеть ежедневно от девяти до двух утра и от пяти до восьми часов вечера. [А. И. Герцен. Былое и думы. Часть вторая. Тюрьма и ссылка (1854-1858)]


Заметьте, в первых двух примерах отсутствует слово "часов", что делает их весьма однозначными, сразу понятно, что речь не о протяженности действия. В последнем примере, вообще, стоит "утра/вечера".


----------



## covar

Если акцент сделан на "границы промежутка времени", то одна граница может быть опущена.
_Врач принимает с 8.00._ 
(_Врач принимает от 8.00. _- невозможно сказать.)


----------

